# What's The Best Tide Time For Catching Croakers?



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

This week high tide is in the am for the area. Is right around high tide til about halfway thru outgoing tide a good time to catch croaker? Or would it be best to wait until around low tide til halfway into incoming tide to give it a shot?

Thanks


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

either should be fine.
I would focus my attention late in the day and after dark.


----------



## player (Mar 27, 2001)

usually this time of year they bite around 7:30pm til around 3 better they start the day bite about the end of aprol begining of may use squid good luck


----------



## hic-lock (Jun 27, 2001)

I’d have to agree with both of you, considering they are prey to other BIGGER fish. Darkness is great cover for’em to move around in, especially in shallow water As far as the tides, to hell with it, fish when ya can!  Really, I think it depends on the structure and what the fish are feeding on. Consider the difference in beach, marsh flats and oyster bed areas that are all found locally.

Fish-on


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2003)

Thanks guys. Looks like late in the afternoon til around 8 will be my time. I will give it a try this weekend on Harrison's Pier.

Looking forward to the end of this month and early May for the day bite to kick in. Works best with my schedule.

Thanks for the responses.


----------

